# Guilty Pleasures



## shaneomac1202 (Jan 27, 2010)

A question for you all.  Just wondering about some of the guilty pleasures you have/had before or after becoming and EMT.  Things like smoking cigarettes, marajuana, drinking etc.  How do people in this line of work feel about this?


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 27, 2010)

From what I can tell...a large number of EMS, FD and PD smoke, drink and party pretty hardy. In fact, it seems the % of folks who induldge is much higher than in other professions. I know many who quit but never because he/she felt guilty. More for health reasons.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 27, 2010)

Just a bit of advice, do NOT admit to illegal activities on the internet, that is just plain stupid, and smoking pot is in fact ILLEGAL. As is UNDERAGE drinking.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs.  The only drinks I have had have been tiny sips of wine when I was younger with my parents.  I just don't really have any interest in alcohol, so it's not a guilty pleasure.  Same goes for smoking and drugs. 

My guilty pleasure is "Grey's Anatomy" (every once in a while) and "Trauma."  h34r:

Go ahead.  Judge me!


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Just a bit of advice, do NOT admit to illegal activities on the internet, that is just plain stupid, and smoking pot is in fact ILLEGAL. As is UNDERAGE drinking.




Who said anything about UNDERAGE drinking?  No one is admitting to anything here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

+1000 Sasha.......

None of that stuff for me. I really don't know how anyone in EMS can smoke, drink, or use. Personally, all the calls I have run on with drunks, ODs, Smoking caused COPD and Cancer, you name it, has just cemented my descion to not smoke, drink, or use drugs.

About as guilty as I get is chocolate.......dark only. None of that sissy milk chocolate stuff.


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Jan 27, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> From what I can tell...a large number of EMS, FD and PD smoke, drink and party pretty hardy. In fact, it seems the % of folks who induldge is much higher than in other professions. I know many who quit but never because he/she felt guilty. More for health reasons.



Interesting.  Why do you think that may be?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dang it! Wrong thread.....sorry


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 27, 2010)

Jelly beans.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 27, 2010)

I will admit that I smoke cigarettes but only like ten a day.  My main guilty pleasure is hats.  I buy a new one each week it seems lol.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 27, 2010)

I will admit to being a Colombian Cocaine druglord in a former life.  I was reincarnated as a medic.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 27, 2010)

shaneomac1202 said:


> Interesting.  Why do you think that may be?



I've noticed the same thing. I suspect it's a combination of immaturity and not knowing how to handle stress in other ways. 

Personally, I read bad novels and roam the internet...


----------



## firecoins (Jan 27, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> I've noticed the same thing. I suspect it's a combination of immaturity and not knowing how to handle stress in other ways.
> 
> Personally, I read bad novels and roam the internet...



Romance novels and internet porn may not be healthy.

I eat tons of food and eat around the house.  :sad:


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 27, 2010)

drink occasionally and smoke when i drink. thats about it.



 oh yeah i come here and facebook ALOT real big guilty pleasure. its almost an addiction!!! lol


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 27, 2010)

firecoins said:


> Romance novels and internet porn may not be healthy.
> 
> I eat tons of food and eat around the house.  :sad:



Probably healthier than eating tons of food. 

... or it would be if I were cool enough for internet porn. I meant places like this.


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 28, 2010)

I like to read everynow and then, mostly just James Patterson books. I can go through them like candy. 

And then of course I love to shop, not exactly for me though. I love to go to the tack store and just buy things I don't necissarily need but like what it is. Went to the tack store not too long ago and got a new set of spurs, helmet, saddle pads, and polo wraps. And then I bought a saddle not too long ago either as well as a western saddle pad, some SMB boots, bell boots and new bit and headstall. I'll pick up some halters every now and then. I have probably 10 halters for 2 horses. h34r: I won some and bought some though.

I also like the either take off on the horse and just go wherever I want to. Or go by foot. I just love to be outside.

And of course I love to talk too


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 28, 2010)

+1 for dark chocolate and greys anatomy


----------



## exodus (Jan 28, 2010)

Party on occasion, a lot less than I did..


----------



## firecoins (Jan 28, 2010)

Sudoku is evil.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> +1 for dark chocolate


 
...washed down with Mountain Dew; with this combination, I've never had to drink coffee to stay alert


----------



## spiffy (Jan 28, 2010)

true... pots illegal... in some states.    but no, I don't do anything now except drink once in a while and I still smoke cigarettes for the moment.

my guiltiest pleasure now?  watching these on youtube.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-guE4CX5sA&feature=related

hope you guys enjoy them as much as I did.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 28, 2010)

shaneomac1202 said:


> Who said anything about UNDERAGE drinking?  No one is admitting to anything here.



Pot is illegal in most states and in every state if it's not prescribed, and you listed that as one of your examples. Also many of our posters are under the age of 21 for them to post that they drink would be admitting to underaged drinking. While you didn't specifically list it, it's possible. 

It was a forewarning, nothing more, as some people don't see the danger of admitting to something online.

MY guilty pleasure is watching wife swap. It's trashy and I shouldn't watch but I just love it.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 28, 2010)

Sasha said:


> MY guilty pleasure is watching wife swap. It's trashy and I shouldn't watch but I just love it.



I feel the same about Jersey Shore.  But I think that means my guilty pleasure is schadenfreude.


----------



## spiffy (Jan 28, 2010)

Good point Sasha.  I shouldn't be on here when I'm as tired as I was last night, lol.  Sorry about that, I don't really even remember writing that.  But you make a very valid point.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> ...washed down with Mountain Dew; with this combination, I've never had to drink coffee to stay alert


 

Oh my gosh that is the most disgusting thing I have ever heard of!


----------



## harkj (Jan 30, 2010)

Aggravating my girlfriend... example: When shes in the shower I go to the kitchen sink wait a few minutes then turn on only the hot water wait 10 secs...*SCREAM*... then run and hide before the wrath of her anger gets me. As she would say never a dull moment.


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cheap Mexican food....... aka Dell Taco, or Taco Bell.


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 30, 2010)

Seaglass said:


> I've noticed the same thing. I suspect it's a combination of immaturity and not knowing how to handle stress in other ways.
> 
> Personally, I read bad novels and roam the internet...




I'm no behavioral science major but, I suspect it's because of the concentration of A-Type personalities drawn into high stress careers.


----------



## Smooth (Jan 30, 2010)

mountain dew is less healthier for you than weed.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 30, 2010)

harkj said:


> Aggravating my girlfriend... example: When shes in the shower I go to the kitchen sink wait a few minutes then turn on only the hot water wait 10 secs...*SCREAM*... then run and hide before the wrath of her anger gets me. As she would say never a dull moment.


hahhahahaha. see I would do that, but payback is a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.

and I think my guilty pleasure would be hookers.  none of those high class ones, I mean the street walking crack-:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: ones.  always makes me feel better, as I could be in a worse position


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread isn't exactly going as I expected, but funny nonetheless B)


----------



## eynonqrs (Jan 30, 2010)

Love Dark Choclate. Also love Rum with Black Cherry Soda - tastes like Dr. Pepper. When one works the overnight shift, one doesn't have alot of time to cause trouble. Back in my longer days I partied hard, but that is few and far between now. Too many radio cars out there to pull you over. I'd rather get blitzed at home.


----------



## BLSBoy (Feb 4, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> and I think my guilty pleasure would be hookers.  none of those high class ones, I mean the street walking crack-:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: ones.  always makes me feel better, as I could be in a worse position



I really miss working nights (not really, but some of the fun that could be had) in Atlantic City, and driving around, calling out hooker, tranny, pissed off wife, u/c cop, etc when we saw them while driving down Pacific Ave. 

Ahhh the suburbs just aint that much fun......:sad:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 4, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> I really miss working nights (not really, but some of the fun that could be had) in Atlantic City, and driving around, calling out hooker, tranny, pissed off wife, u/c cop, etc when we saw them while driving down Pacific Ave.
> 
> Ahhh the suburbs just aint that much fun......:sad:


 
It certainly beats screaming our "DEEEEEEEEERRRR" when you see a 10 point jump out in front of you while responding l/s to a call at 3 a.m., all while trying to push back as hard as possible with your feet against the floorboards (why do we always do this??).  Certainly turns the call from "routine" to "memorable".  (By the way, we missed him, but only by a hairsbreadth).


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> It certainly beats screaming our "DEEEEEEEEERRRR" when you see a 10 point jump out in front of you while responding l/s to a call at 3 a.m., all while trying to push back as hard as possible with your feet against the floorboards (why do we always do this??).  Certainly turns the call from "routine" to "memorable".  (By the way, we missed him, but only by a hairsbreadth).



Not to go off topic, but that reminded me. We hit our first animal not too long ago, a bird commited suicide into our windshield. I was so upset I made my partner pull over and clean it off and there were bird parts in the lightbar.

Don't ask how we managed to hit a bird, I'm still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Porkchop (Feb 4, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Not to go off topic, but that reminded me. We hit our first animal not too long ago, a bird commited suicide into our windshield. I was so upset I made my partner pull over and clean it off and there were bird parts in the lightbar.
> 
> Don't ask how we managed to hit a bird, I'm still trying to figure that one out.



I managed to do that a while ago (not in an ambulance though, just a regular car).  I laughed and kept driving, and my little sister got mad at me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> My guilty pleasure is "Grey's Anatomy" (every once in a while) and "Trauma."  h34r:
> 
> Go ahead.  Judge me!



Mine as well. Although I do drink socially when out with friends (read: Not get completely hammered) and smoke cigars

I would say books and video games, but those are things I do all the time, so they dont count as guilty pleasure


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 4, 2010)

Suicidal deer are really common in my area. On one memorable run, we reenacted that moment three times between the patient's house and the hospital. With a patient in the back, no less. The two of us back there with him came out rather bruised. 



Sasha said:


> Not to go off topic, but that reminded me. We hit our first animal not too long ago, a bird commited suicide into our windshield. I was so upset I made my partner pull over and clean it off and there were bird parts in the lightbar.
> 
> Don't ask how we managed to hit a bird, I'm still trying to figure that one out.



I hit a really beautiful redtailed hawk in my personal car a few years ago. It dove right into the windshield. I think it must've been going for a squirrel or something on the other side of the road. 

Made me sad... I like birds.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 6, 2010)

I drink a lot of sodas and listen to girly music. Both make me feel good so I keep on doing it.


----------



## nomofica (Feb 7, 2010)

Poutine. Oh my God, I love poutine... Another reason why I'm proud to be Canadian.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 7, 2010)

Sasha said:


> many of our posters are under the age of 21 for them to post that they drink would be admitting to underaged drinking.



Here in Canada the age to consume alcoholic beverages is 18 or 19 depending on the province or territory.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 7, 2010)

M1 Garand...


----------



## nomofica (Feb 8, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Here in Canada the age to consume alcoholic beverages is 18 or 19 depending on the province or territory.



This.
I love alcohol. :blush:


----------



## firecoins (Feb 8, 2010)

superbowl ads


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 8, 2010)

Season 6 of Greys Anatomy is starting tonight ..... i need chocolate, stat! ^_^


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 8, 2010)

www.dailypuppy.com


----------



## firecoins (Feb 9, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> M1 Garand...



thats a nice pleasure and nothing to be guilty about.


----------



## Theo (Feb 9, 2010)

My guilty pleasure is crappy spoof movies. Even though it feels like I've wasted an hour and a half of my life, I still keep going back.

I have never smoked or done drugs. I do enjoy a drink on occassion, but it's far from being a guilty pleasure.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 9, 2010)

Theo said:


> My guilty pleasure is crappy spoof movies. Even though it feels like I've wasted an hour and a half of my life, I still keep going back.
> 
> I have never smoked or done drugs. I do enjoy a drink on occassion, but it's far from being a guilty pleasure.



liar!!!  Watching spoofs requires drugs.


----------



## Theo (Feb 9, 2010)

The sheer idiocy of the movies often leave me with an altered mental status, so I guess they could be considered a narcotic.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 9, 2010)

well just spent another 45 bucks at LIDS on a hat.. gah i need help lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 11, 2010)

firecoins said:


> thats a nice pleasure and nothing to be guilty about.


Then you don't know my wife!!! 

Though I must admit, I really do enjoy my AFPG... the question becomes one of "which one do I spend time with?" 

The answer (out of guilt - 'cause she's good at it) is usually... her. 

Therefore, my M1 is my guilty pleasure!


----------



## Scout (Feb 11, 2010)

And in some countires 16 for EToH and Pot is legal


----------



## Aidey (Feb 11, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Not to go off topic, but that reminded me. We hit our first animal not too long ago, a bird commited suicide into our windshield. I was so upset I made my partner pull over and clean it off and there were bird parts in the lightbar.
> 
> Don't ask how we managed to hit a bird, I'm still trying to figure that one out.



We got one stuck in the grill a few years ago...never even knew we hit it until we washed the amb back at the station. It was horrible, we had to use pliers to get it out because it was mashed in there so far...


Back on topic, I don't really have any guilty pleasures aside from sitting around doing nothing. I don't drink, smoke or do drugs. I work out 5+ times a week, I eat healthy, I don't speed, I wear my seat belt.....

I suppose you could consider my Starbucks Frappacchino addiction a guilty pleasure, but I've organized my diet around them, so they aren't even cheating on my diet.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 11, 2010)

Some guys I work with once had to remove a dead deer from a wrought iron fence with a sawzall... Not exactly my idea of fun.

But... beyond my M1 affliction, I really don't do a whole lot that would be considered a "guilty pleasure".


----------



## FR Wrath (Feb 11, 2010)

My vice is chewing gum. Man, if I don't have a piece I am going to have a BAD day!


----------



## Nick647 (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont smoke, drink or do drugs.  I turned 18 last month and never did growing up (and I grew up in the punk rock scene and I was constantly surrounded by it...made me hate that stuff).  Anyways, I goto the gym alot.  I try to focus on self improvement and keeping focused on my goals and the gym helps a lot.  So there isnt a ton of guilty pleasures for me.  I like the occasional blasting of Straight Outta Compton by NWA or Jump Around by House of Pain but usually, its usually punk stuff.  I tend to roam around where I live and just walk to clear my head.  None the less, not many guilty pleasures, I kicked a few bad habits a few months ago so thats out the window.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 17, 2010)

So, as I'm typing this, I have a drink in front of me, and just finished cleaning my guns. There's my guilty pleasures.

Oh, and my partner was driving the night we hit a deer in rural Indiana. We were picking deer fur out of the grill for two weeks.

-Kat


----------



## Steffah (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm developing a full-blown addiction to the Myspace apps :unsure:


----------



## emt1231 (Feb 26, 2010)

pepsi... i love pepsi and cant have enough of it and drink way to much of it


----------

